# Laika's "occiputal bone" is lopsided



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That's _really_ prominant.... I'd probably look into xrays if the vet is concerned.... not surgery yet though.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

They're only going to proceed with surgery if the growth is detached from the head (as in no bone filaments are embedded in it). Also to check the density of it to see what it actually us. I'm just surprised it's such a mystery....


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

could she have bumped her head and go a bruise there?

Retto occipital bone was rather prominent a while back. I was all concerned but we waited a while and it seemed to go down. I then realized she constantly tries to get balls that roll under the couch, and probably hits her head when she does it.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Jushing said:


> could she have bumped her head and go a bruise there?


That's what we originally thought too, but it's been 4 weeks and it hasn't really changed in size. She hasn't bumped her head lately. Also, her lump is REALLY solid, not like a bruise bump that you can sort of squish around. I hope it ends up like your Retto, just something she has to grow into.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Chaya - a couple years ago Tippykayak's one dog (or a relative's dog?) had a mass on the top of the skull from bumping his head on a table. I don't remember if they did surgery to remove it, but it was just essentially a cyst.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Hoping some of the pro's will see your post and comment. Even if that is the occipital bone, I'd want to know why it's so off center and enlarged. If it's been 4 weeks with no improvement, I'd want it checked out. I was just checking Zoe . . . if you run you finger up the center of the skull from between the eyes I can feel a slight ridge that ends at what I think is the occipital bone at the center top back of the head.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I will be of little help other than to say my Lucy has had one for about 2 years and another appeared on the other side of her head about 6 months ago. They are SLOW growing and as you said too dense to aspirate. We did originally x-ray and the one that was present was not attached to anything (she was not sedated to do so), but that was about 2 years ago. I and my vet as any other experienced person I have asked have no idea what it/they are. She is now 12 1/2 years old. They have never bothered her in any way - but they drive me [email protected]#$% CRAZY every time I look at them. I will attached photos, although they are more prominent in real life than in the photos.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

AmbikaGR said:


> They have never bothered her in any way - but they drive me [email protected]#$% CRAZY every time I look at them.


It drives us crazy too! People keep on asking us what's wrong with her and we don't know what to say. Every time I pet her it digs into my hand and I try to massage it away lol. I just made an appointment for 3/20 to get it x-rayed. Better safe than sorry, I guess


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That would drive me nuts too. I was glad Tippykayak was able to clear the one on top of his friends dog, you can read about it in this thread.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../72011-persistent-hematoma-2.html#post1193329


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> That would drive me nuts too. I was glad Tippykayak was able to clear the one on top of his friends dog, you can read about it in this thread.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../72011-persistent-hematoma-2.html#post1193329



Oh my I was just eating dinner when I got to the details of that thread!! And I couldn't stop reading. I also suspect it's the lingering symptom from a bump on the head - Laika used to camp out under our coffee table and play bitey face from there. I'm just surprised it's so HARD. It literally feels like bone, and it doesn't move at all. Maybe it's extra filled with gross stuff.

Thank you all for your suggestions and ideas!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

When I started reading this thread, my first thought was sebaceous cyst. Then I read Tippys old thread and thought so even more.

The thing is, if that's what it is, IMO it shouldn't be ignored and waited out. Obviously the vets have more to say about that but I personally have dealt with these for a very long time (by personally, I mean me, not my dogs). The best treatment I've found is a course of antibiotics and warm compresses, and then cleaning it out if it opens up. The antibiotics of choice are tetracycline or doxycycline. 

Good luck. Hope it all gets resolved simply.


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

Retto's bump was somewhat hard and it really bothered me. I think more cuz people started to ask me about but She wasnt bothered at all. I feel like it did take a little while to go down. 

I do think it is worth getting checked out though if there hasnt been a change in 4 weeks and its that hard. Hopefully it turns out to be nothing.


----------

